# Kenny Conley To Get A New Trial



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I put this in the Politics & LE thread because this was a politically motivated witch hunt from the get-go. About time someone finally stood up & noticed that this whole case didn't pass the smell test. Good for Kenny. I hope he is found rightfully innocent and sues their balls off. *

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=40786

Judge orders new trial for cop convicted as perjurer
By J.M. Lawrence
Saturday, August 21, 2004

Adding another stunning reversal to a former Boston cop's six-year battle against his perjury conviction, a federal judge yesterday ordered a new trial for Kenneth Conley because prosecutors withheld information casting doubt on a key witness.

``Because the government has withheld crucial information, Kenneth B. Conley did not receive a fair trial. Insofar as it is in my power, he shall have one,'' wrote Chief U.S. District Court Judge William G. Young in a biting 50-page decision.

Young is the second federal judge to order a new trial for Conley, 35, of South Boston. Conley was convicted in 1998 of lying to a grand jury about the night fellow officers brutally beat Officer Michael Cox, whom they believed was a drug suspect.

Conley has adamantly denied he witnessed the Jan. 25, 1995, attack on Cox but prosecutors accuse him of maintaining a ``blue wall of silence'' around the incident. Conley was the only officer charged in connection with the case.

The judge gave U.S. Attorney Michael J. Sullivan 60 days to decide whether to retry Conley. A spokeswoman said the office is reviewing the judge's order. Boston Police reserved comment on the ruling until they examine it.

Conley wept when he was told about the ruling but declined comment. He had been facing a 34-month prison sentence.

``The government should not retry this case because Conley is innocent,'' said his attorney Robert S. Bennett. ``Conley has been put through hell. He's been facing a three-year prison sentence. His career has been shattered because of this outrageous prosecution and prosecutorial misconduct. And enough is enough.''

The judge ruled that prosecutor Theodore Merritt failed to give Conley's defense a key 1997 FBI memo containing a request to give a polygraph to a witness who had trouble remembering events that night. The witness, Richard Walker, commented that he might remember things better if he was hypnotized.

The government, however, presented Walker at trial as a solid witness. ``It was just outrageous to withhold that,'' said Bennett, who took the case pro-bono after U.S. Rep. William Delahunt [related, bio] asked him to review it.

*Bill Delahunt couldn't shine Joe Moakleys shoes. Lackey.*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I hope the U.S.Attorney just drops this and doesn't decide to restart another trial. He has been through enough. The question is "Will he get his job back?".


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I hope this is dropped, and that he gets his job back. 

I was in the academy when this case was happening, it was amazing watching this man get railroaded. If I remember correctly, BPD didn't exactly reach out to Officer Cox either (Probably because he was also telling everyone that Conley wasn't there). This is a great reminder that anyone of us, right or wrong, can wind up on the other side of the "blue wall of silence." 

Stay safe


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 @ 22 Aug 2004 09:35 said:


> I hope the U.S.Attorney just drops this and doesn't decide to restart another trial. He has been through enough. The question is "Will he get his job back?".


We can all pray for "justice" to be done. I also pray you change your gay NEMLEC avatar before I drive up there and beat your ass!
:roll:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

SRRerg @ Sun Aug 22 said:


> I hope this is dropped, and that he gets his job back.
> 
> I was in the academy when this case was happening, it was amazing watching this man get railroaded. If I remember correctly, BPD didn't exactly reach out to Officer Cox either (Probably because he was also telling everyone that Conley wasn't there). This is a great reminder that anyone of us, right or wrong, can wind up on the other side of the "blue wall of silence."
> 
> Stay safe


Mr. Cox was made in quick order a Sergeant Detective and buried in Internal Affairs. He very rarely ever showed up at work claiming related stress and other injuries from that incident. The department took very good care of Mr. Cox and in deep gratitude Mr. Cox sued the department for several million dollars and the case was settled out of court. So Mr. Cox is now a millionaire and has a show up whenever job...if that is not reaching out what is?

Kenny Conley will return to the department and end up suing the department. The department will fight it tooth and nail thru the courts. In the end Officer Conley will get some money and be back where he belongs on the job.

Why do I think this? Because it is a clear cut Black and White issue...so to speak.
Clear as day if you are on the inside.


----------



## bpd19 (Jul 28, 2004)

Kenny will get back on the job. I hope to god he gets more than just the back-pay owed to him for dragging him through the mud for years.


----------

